# Northern flight boat blind



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Has anyone used the Cabela's Northern Flight fold down boat blind? I'm looking to buy one and want some feedback on how they've performed.

Bought a boat just days before the season started last year.(had some last minute problems with the boat we had...don't ask) Love the boat, but the blind my brother and I built for it does it no justice. 

Thanks for the feedback

-WarrenWaterfowler


----------



## ironmachineus (Dec 22, 2005)

I've had one for two years on a 14' Mirrocraft V hull. It works fine, looks fine, hides fine. I think it's a pretty good deal. I would recommend installing the top part of the shadowgrass 6" over the top of the rail, and folding it down inside the blind, instead of lining it up. This eliminates the straight edge at the top. Also, drill a couple of extra holes in the adjustment bar to give yourself extra adjustment heights.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I was all ready to buy one,,, until I sat in one at Cabela's. Not a real good design, IMO. It "scissors" up from the sides of the boat, to the middle. So it's basically "closed" at the top with no way to see out. My dad has an Avery,,, it's pretty nice.


----------



## Duckbuster (Aug 6, 2001)

I"ve had the Northern Flight blind for 3 years now. It's been worth every cent. The top opening is adjustable, and the blind is held in place by 4 pins. The example blind in the store shows the blind with the smallest operning you can have. Also, when covered with fastgrass, the blind covers the boat quite nicely.


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

I've got one. I like it. As previously mentioned you will need to drill some more holes to adjust the anlge of the sides which determines your upper opening. Just take your time fitting it to your boat. It pretty much is a universal frame which requires some paitence getting to your likings. It trailers okay, although the grass will need to be replaced in a couple of years, but what blind does not, with the fast grass. If you get the cold weather with the rain fly top, it does keef you verry warm, dry and concealed. 

If I was looking for a blind again I would buy it again. 

As with any boat blind you will have to modify it to your likings and your boat specs. 

Bottom line...........for $500 its a good deal.


----------



## north-bound (Nov 20, 2007)

i have one on my 14 ft lowe. i only had one problem with it but it was a easy fix. i believe somebody already mentioned it but i drilled some extra holes in the support bar for more adjusting. it also folds down nicely for travel. i like the blind alot and would not hesitate to buy one again.


----------



## smets24 (Dec 7, 2004)

Make sure you buy the flip top and the screws and pins are not stainless. They will rust on you. Set up at first takes a bit of time but you can take on and off in a minute or less. Save all the pieces because if you upgrade to a different boat the extra pieces will com in handy. I read a post earlier that they scissor but, it is adjustable. Add the extra holes. Read Cabela's reviews they used to be on-line.


Smets


----------



## mykass (Oct 6, 2005)

Check Macks I think you can get an avery for that. Ill check when I get home. By the way I have an avery quick set on my wareagle and love it.


----------



## DiptheNet (Sep 1, 2004)

I have this one, works great. Easy up and down. Drops down and clears for running with no problems. http://www.fisherbeavertail.com/1800series.html


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

dont know how long your boat is, but theres a beavertail 1600 boat blind for sale on grand rapids craigslist for $350 right now.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks alot for the feedback. It looks like overall most of you who use this blind like it. I think I'm going to go ahead and get one. Anybody have any Cabela's coupons they aren't planning on using?


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> Anybody have any Cabela's coupons they aren't planning on using?


 
i have a $20 off $100+ purchase one at home... if you can wait until 6'ish tonight. :chillin:


----------

